# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  DO jobs really care if your positive on steriods?

## Gumby

I always wondered about this. I know if they spot maurijuana on the results, then you aint hired, but that does affect your work abilities. Steriods just make you work harder. It has no social effects whatsoever, expect for roid-rage, but someone has to really piss you off to get it working, thats what happend to me on sustanon and d-bol.

----------


## TexSavant

I doubt they test for them. The tests are much more expensive for steroids than for typical recreational drugs. I know when a certain friend of mine was on probation he had NO PROBLEMS despite taking two very different steroids and being "popped" several times.

----------


## brianfantana

I guess it depends what they've heard - if they take the overglorified news reports of roid rage and anger problems they might not, if you were going for a gym you'd be more inclined to have someone who understands it's not a big deal whereas walmart/asda would probably think you could harm customer relations or something equally stupid.

My partner recruits for a large company they largely ignore steroids with exception to older people where they may have cardiac issues - that's not her choice that's her companies rules - where are you applying for? I know Legoland UK do care, they test that and class it the same level as cocaine 1 strike and out! I hope you're in a more sensible place!

----------


## KJSolid

I agree with TexSavant. The testing for recreation drugs is already expensive enough for the company. They must likely are not going to pay even more to test fro juice. Especially if they do not think that it will affect your job performance.

----------


## rodgerj

> I doubt they test for them. The tests are much more expensive for steroids than for typical recreational drugs. I know when a certain friend of mine was on probation he had NO PROBLEMS despite taking two very different steroids and being "popped" several times.


Yep whenever I have had a test it has not included these substances. They just look for Opiates etc.... I am sure most employers however would look too kindly on it due to the unfortunate stereotypes. Depends on the person. Even someone who did not necessarily disapprove of chemical enhancement might consider your personality unsuitable as you are willing to break the law.

Company's mostly have to think about their market reputation and so might consider the implications of bad marketing/publicity . There are loads of factors to consider but essentially, how on earth would they ever know for sure? Just don't cycle 3/4 months before any tests if you want to get the job.

----------


## dogman69

most jobs dont test for them

----------


## Jon0489

I thought it was about 500 for a steroid test, so therefore having to test a large company would be expensive, and they would have to test women too, as to be fair. thats a lot of $$$

----------


## duramaxedge

i hope not.. i might test positive..

----------


## im83931

Ive taken drug screens before and passed. They mainly test for opiates.

----------


## IamtheChitt

I have never taken a drug test that included steroids . Not even our high school drug tests that we had to take if you played sports. It's too expensive. Unless you play MLB, I dont think you have to worry.

----------


## torontodude

I work part time for a security company and they do a blood test once a year, so I just stay clean around that time of year.  :Smilie:

----------


## Malbolgia

We test for pot, meth, coke, that type of stuff. Not steroids . You shouldn't have to worry

----------


## Oki-Des

One stupid thing about any type of drug is if you work in an environment where you might break something or could get hurt, any drug use may eliminate a company's liability. For example if you are high and break your arm, the company's insurance company may not have to pay for your injury. In turn, if you take AAS and injure yourself by lifting something too heavy, they may test you to allow their attorneys to prove you were lifting more than your body intended which would not be their fault. While this would be very unlikely, if you look like you use AAS, a clever attorney may attempt to do whatever they can to save their business money. But of course, every company would handle this in a different manner and no answer could necessarily be correct for your situation. 
Cheers.

----------


## Ben6485

Do any of yall know if oil refineries test for steroids ?

----------

